# Show off your Common Pet Store Bettas Here!



## TaylorW

We all know what the gorgeous Aquabid bettas look like, and we've all seen the show quality bettas around before. But what about the beauty of the Common Pet Store Betta? They're just a vibrantly colored and big finned as the rest! :-D

Here's the place to show off your elegant little pet store find, from the charming "mutts" to the colorful veil tails!

Showing off my pet store buddy to get us started! Show me your favorite pet store fish! :-D


----------



## AngelicScars

<----The girl in my avatar is from Petco.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

My last fish was from Petco. =] 
My new fish is too, but she is a halfmoon and I think pretty enough to have been on aquabid, maybe just not for a lot. lol!


----------



## Alexanderismylife

Haha showing off my baby boy Alexander since Riley is a fast little bugger and I can never get a very good pic of him!  Here is Alex <3


----------



## nomoretickets

here is my boy wannahockaloogie. Hes the only one that i have a good picture of right now. he's my first betta and i got him at walmart


----------



## Neelie

uummm all of mine are from a petstore chain here.... 
i did tell them what im looking for but end of the day
i guess it was just whatever fish they got in from UK.

fell for this guy, spontaneously









unplanned find, SDT, after a few months in my care...;









unplanned, HM, how he looked when i got him;









unplanned, HM, a few months after purchase









coincidence VT find in a tiny petshop that never usually have betta. after a few months;


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

I got a picture of mine, he doesn't photo the right color.


----------



## TaylorW

AngelicScars said:


> <----The girl in my avatar is from Petco.


Aww, what a little cutie! :-D


----------



## TaylorW

Wow, everyone's fishes are so pretty! I'm loving all the bright reds and dark blue ones  Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## peaches3221

Lonnie (in my avvie) is from petsmart and Logan is from walmart!


----------



## AngelicScars

LikeDiscoSuperfly said:


> I got a picture of mine, he doesn't photo the right color.


It could be the flash.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

AngelicScars said:


> It could be the flash.


I think it is but without flash he is blurry and looks just red. it's really wierd. :-?


----------



## metalbetta

All of my bettas (with the exception of Cameron and Faye... adoptions) are from pet stores.

Winston. Orange Dalmatian VT from Wal-Mart. My first:









Rikku. Black/Blue/Orange PK. Wal-Mart.









Nina. Blue PK Female. Wal-Mart









Damian. Red CT. Wal-Mart










Mew. Multicolor "Grizzle" CT Female. Petco









Jayde. Red/Blue PK Female. Wal-Mart









Daiquiri. Red Cambodian Female. Petsmart









Sora. Blue Orchid PK Female. Wal-Mart









Sorry for the long post! Lots of fish!


----------



## Learn To Fly

Here's my Alexander...his tail doesn't look like this anymore unfortunately...he ate it rather aggressively. 
View attachment 19064


This is his tail now, except it's a little bit worse
View attachment 19086


Phobos and Leander (sparkly dragon rainbowfish) are in my album but the site won't let me upload their pics :evil:

EDIT: Okay...never mind. This is bugging me. The pic didn't show up and now it's here. Well, below is Phobos, my glow-fish (lol)


----------



## Learn To Fly

Umm well since it's not showing my first picture either, here it is.

View attachment 19087


----------



## fleetfish

Was saving this pic for a new thread, but I have it uploaded anyway. This is my man Razz:


----------



## Jupiter

All of the bettas I've had, with the exception of Janus, are petstore bettas.


----------



## TaylorW

Some of you must have really nice Walmarts where you live! Thanks for sharing all your wonderful pics


----------



## nochoramet

Here are my beautiful Chance, Purple Haze, and ZIM!!


----------



## TaylorW

Aww, I love the look on Chance's face!


----------



## nochoramet

Thank you! He's my sweetheart. Unfortunately, he doesn't get along with other fishies so he has to stay with my boyfriend. So I only get to see him on the weekend. :c
ZIM is the funniest guy ever. He amuses me greatly! And Haze is my lil old man.


----------



## Posaune

His gill area is redish here (which I was told was likely stress related, I'm fighting high ammonia at the moment)


----------



## TaylorW

Aww, Posaune, your first betta reminds me of mine!  Love your other fishy's little red tail! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## abbeh15

All four of my boys came from my one and only LFS.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

I agree about walmart, I watched the bettas for weeks and there were never any real attractive ones.


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle

My avatar 

or www.flickr.com/dipsydoodlenoodle

I have pics of all my betta fish on there (all pet shop - mutts).


----------



## kaythenewbie

This is Patriot, my halfmoon doubletail. He was in a mislabeled cup at Petco.
View attachment 19094

I think that even if chain store bettas are not as unique-looking as aquabid bettas, they make up for it in personality!


----------



## TaylorW

kaythenewbie said:


> I think that even if chain store bettas are not as unique-looking as aquabid bettas, they make up for it in personality!


Exactly! My betta is like my dog, he follows my finger and I taught him how to jump!


----------



## TaylorW

Abbeh15, your bettas are gorgeous! Never see any like that around here! 

Patriot is adorable as well! Thanks for sharing him, he's a cutie!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

TaylorW said:


> Exactly! My betta is like my dog, he follows my finger and I taught him how to jump!


I agree too! Mine is full of personality. Just last night he was practically playing hide'n'seek in his tank.


----------



## Posaune

Thanks Taylor  Don't tell Skittles, but Little Guy (The blue one) is my favorite >.>


----------



## TaylorW

LikeDiscoSuperfly said:


> I agree too! Mine is full of personality. Just last night he was practically playing hide'n'seek in his tank.


AWW! That's the cutest thing I have ever heard! :-D


----------



## TaylorW

Posaune said:


> Thanks Taylor  Don't tell Skittles, but Little Guy (The blue one) is my favorite >.>


Hehe, I'll keep it a secret ;-)

Skittles is a great name by the way!


----------



## Posaune

Thanks  I was struggling to figure out a name for him, thought about wanting skittles randomly, looked at him, and was like "That is PERFECT" LOL


----------



## iiguitarslayerii

Hey guys just joined and thought id show off mine  havent named him yet nor have i a big enough tank YET! in a few weeks i shall and i havent even named him! but here he is and i got him from Jack Aquarium and pets


----------



## TayHudson

Simon. 
CT from Pet"smart" 










Lilla. 
CT from Petco


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

Lilla is so pretty TayHudson!


----------



## Neelie

LikeDiscoSuperfly said:


> Lilla is so pretty TayHudson!


ditto!!! and a double ray too OMG! :shock:


----------



## TaylorW

Wow! I'm in love with Lilla! 

Aww, Guitar Slayer, if you need help naming your little buddy I'd be glad to help!


----------



## iiguitarslayerii

yeah i just cant figure out what to name him and i have a video of him in front of his mirror he loves that mirror haha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shdKQAVYDP0


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

iiguitarslayerii said:


> yeah i just cant figure out what to name him and i have a video of him in front of his mirror he loves that mirror haha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shdKQAVYDP0


Wow, his colors are really pretty, they really stand out in the video. :-D


----------



## iiguitarslayerii

LikeDiscoSuperfly said:


> Wow, his colors are really pretty, they really stand out in the video. :-D


Thank you  im going to get a led strip and put his tank on the other side of my desk in this cubby and ill post pics soon


----------



## Fermin

<-- The fish in my avatar is a Petco rescue and so is this guy:


----------



## metalbetta

lol Fermin I forgot how incredibly intimidating he looks.


----------



## TaylorW

Wow, Fermin, I love his gray coloring! Very unique! 

What a great video guitar slayer! He's so pretty!!


----------



## CrankyFish84

..


----------



## TaylorW

Are those HMDT's?? Wow, I wish my pet store carried those! You have amazing bettas! 

Your VTs are gorgeous as well! What nice colors


----------



## CrankyFish84

Aww thank you  

Victor is a cutey too, I love blue bettas. ;-)

I'm not sure if they are HMDTs to be honest...The petstore I got them both from 
is a Mom N Pop type place, with maybe 10 bettas at anytime. (Which is a good thing I think!)


----------



## iiguitarslayerii

thanks he is pretty. and heres the pics i promised the second i just noticed lol my strip is crooked haha oh well


----------



## metalbetta

cute! I bet he'll be much happier once you get him into his bigger tank!


----------



## iiguitarslayerii

metalbetta said:


> cute! I bet he'll be much happier once you get him into his bigger tank!


im sure he will and thank you!  i want to get a female here soon for him


----------



## puppyrjjkm

iiguitarslayerii said:


> im sure he will and thank you!  i want to get a female here soon for him


just make sure not to put them together


----------



## iiguitarslayerii

lol till we breed haha  cant wait i love fish and im glad i could get one


----------



## TaylorW

Be careful about breeding, you could have 200 baby fish on your hands! We have a breeding forum here you can check out to make sure you're doing the right thing if you decide to breed.

But cute set up though


----------



## iiguitarslayerii

TaylorW said:


> Be careful about breeding, you could have 200 baby fish on your hands! We have a breeding forum here you can check out to make sure you're doing the right thing if you decide to breed.
> 
> But cute set up though


thanks everyone and yeah that would be a problem and il have to to check that out thanks for the tip haha nad thank you!:-D


----------



## windfire

my pretty lil man Ares found in a grimy lil store that always has dirty tanks, i dont even know why i went in i was saving for an imported halfmoon and then i saw him and had to have him:-D, got the "female" in the tank with him too which turned out to be male. lil mans fins were torn to shreds by Ares but he's slowly growing them back. i think they brothers as the other male Apollo is developing the black border same as Ares. im hoping to breed Ares to Apollo's daughters, if there are any in the spawn that i had a few weeks ago. id like to refine the black edge and make it more solid and maybe bring in a lil more blue but that will all have to wait for awhile. since i had to seperate Ares and Apollo i dont have space for another male and now that i have the 1ft with the fry in i will have to wait till they are all grown out before i think about another male, and this time it will be a halfmoon hehe:lol:


----------



## TaylorW

Aww, he's so pretty though! Love the red and black


----------



## iiguitarslayerii

Hey guys took a trip to the local walmart and i came across this female and i had to have her


----------



## baylee767

Here are a few pictures of my VT:


----------



## iiguitarslayerii

hey guys sorry about the earlier pics heres some better ones


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

LikeDiscoSuperfly said:


> I got a picture of mine, he doesn't photo the right color.


He's beautiful!  I love the way he looks in your video too! =]

All your fish are beautiful guys!  Keep the photos coming! =] I'll try to upload mine if I can find my card again...


----------



## Ravenlyn6996

My new beta! Havent named him yet though. But very happy with him so far!


----------



## Betta Slave

I won't post all of my LPS bettas, but here are a few of my favourites-

CMTVTDBT- Waffle









DT, Cortez- 









VT- Marmaduke









PK- Spiridion









VT- Lylah


----------



## TaylorW

Aww, she's such a cutie Guitar Slayer!  I love her little hints of blue!

Thanks for sharing Baylee, I love his coloring! The mix of red and blue makes him almost look purple! Very nice 

He has such bright fins Ravenlyn!! Thank you for sharing 

Betta Slave, Waffle is so unique looking! I've never seen a crown tail/veil tail, not to mention his big double tails! I love the color of Cortez and Spiridion as well, Spiridion's coloring reminds me of a Koi or goldfish! So cute!  You have a lovely group of fish!

Thanks everyone, and keep the pictures coming people!! I love looking at the wide varieties of pet store bettas. They're all so unique!


----------



## iiguitarslayerii

very nice pictures guys and thanks everyone!  keep em commin and betta slave your lylah looks similar to my girl and i still yet have names for them


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> He's beautiful!  I love the way he looks in your video too! =]
> 
> All your fish are beautiful guys!  Keep the photos coming! =] I'll try to upload mine if I can find my card again...


Thank you very much! :-D


----------



## newfiedragon

Here are my guys! Goober and Helios are from a locally owned pet store and Root Beer is from Pets Unlimited (PJs Pets).

Here's Goober, my tail-biting blue VT who marbled on me!









Helios, my yellow crowntail. He's a total ham. Loves getting his pic taken. 









And finally, Root Beer, my chocolate betta.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

Love the yellow!


----------



## TaylorW

I love Goober's marbling!! So pretty! Hehe, he's a character with that partially eaten tail... Silly betta! 

Wow, are Helios's eyes really yellow like that? That's so awesome!! 

And Root Beer honestly does remind me of root beer! Never seen one that color


----------



## kaythenewbie

Wow, what fun colored boys! Root Beer's coloring is awesome. And I'm way jealous of your fishy Helios. I'm trying to find a yellow/pineapple betta, I want one so bad.

This thread is one of my favorites. Everyone has found such fun and pretty bettas at their local pet store. It's amazing that they all look so unique!


----------



## doggyhog

I need to see more pictures of Goober!! He's AMAZING! haha


----------



## TaylorW

kaythenewbie said:


> This thread is one of my favorites. Everyone has found such fun and pretty bettas at their local pet store. It's amazing that they all look so unique!


Aww, thank you Kay! :-D

Please keep taking pictures of your bettas everyone!


----------



## Capricorn

I'd just like to say that I LOVE this thread. <3 I'll post some photos of Nettle when I get home tonight.


----------



## ilovebunnies

He was so tiny at Petsmart and not moving around. So I brought him home with me.


----------



## MizzVamp115

All of my boys and girls are LPS buys or from wally world. 

Shuester from Petco









Binford from Petco









Phineas from Petsmart









Betty from Petsmart









And Alderon from Walmart


----------



## TaylorW

Ilovebunnies, I LOVE your fish! His colors are amazing  

You have super cute bettas MizzVamp! Betty is stunning!  All your boys have the cutest names!!


----------



## puppyrjjkm

Great bettas everyone! Here are my guys, all from Petsmart.

Churro on left, Cai on right








Snickers








Cai








Tiberius 








Bowen








Puck 








Merlin


----------



## Capricorn

Here's some of Nettle, he's from Petco.


----------



## doggyhog

Almost all of mine are from pet stores. You really want me to post all my fish?  LOL! 

Maybe if I have some extra time I will, but not now!


----------



## doggyhog

OK, here is a sneak peak.. 

One of my most prized fish. Itty, my half giant double tail female. 








She's ma bebe!


----------



## TaylorW

Hehe, I am loving all these pictures!! :welldone:

Everyone has such beautiful fish!!

Puppyrjjkm, Cai, Snickers, Churro, Tiberius, Bowen, Puck, and Merlin are all so gorgeous! Love them all! :-D

Capricorn, Nettle is so cute!! I love his big clear fins!! 

Doggyhog, Itty is stunning!! I swear, her fins are so big I thought she was a male for a sec! Her green coloring is so special too!

Thank you for sharing your fish everyone!!! :-D:-D


----------



## baylee767

There are LOTS of good pictures of Bettas here it should be stickied...


----------



## CrankyFish84

YaY for people taking good care of these babies!
I bet my bottom dollar most didn't look this great when they bought them, I know mine didn't...Shows what proper care can do!


----------



## doggyhog

TaylorW said:


> Doggyhog, Itty is stunning!! I swear, her fins are so big I thought she was a male for a sec! Her green coloring is so special too!


Thank you!!

Well, see that is where the name Itty comes in. haha, I wasn't quiiiite sure if she was a 'She' so I started calling her itty. It's also really funny because she is a HUGE girl bigger than some of my males.


----------



## MrVampire181

Unfortunately all mine died recently except for my PK female and white VT female. All my other fish are from breeders or bred by me.


----------



## MizzVamp115

puppyrjjkm you have some beautiful fish! Binfords name was almost Puck because I wanted all Glee names but he's my husbands fish so it was up to him lol.


----------



## iiguitarslayerii

hey guys heres my current betta tank setup


----------



## TaylorW

Aww, those are cute little tanks you have!


----------



## puppyrjjkm

Thanks TaylorW and MissVamp115! The boys appreciate your complements! Haha


----------



## Comatose

puppyrjjkm-I LOVE the betta in your avatar. His little black head is so cute.


----------



## puppyrjjkm

Comatose said:


> puppyrjjkm-I LOVE the betta in your avatar. His little black head is so cute.


Thank you!


----------



## chavist93

My latest, a delta marked as a VT for $2.99.


----------



## JKfish

You all have such beautiful bettas. These pictures make me wish my tank would hurry up and cycle for some betta girls.


----------



## TaylorW

Aww, Chavist, what a beauty! I love the look of Deltas, they're the perfect mix between a Halfmoon and a Veiltail! It's like they're a little bit of both


----------



## Chopstick Chick

This is Shuichi (Usually he gets Shu-chan though) Hanging with his marimo buddies. This picture doesn't really show off his colors very well, he is very irridescent, and his fins are a very multi colored, there is a lot of blue shimmer on him you can't see ;_; But I love him. I named him Shuichi because the fuschia pink color of his fins matches the hair color of one of my favorite anime characters. I picked him up at Petsmart for 3.99 he was the biggest, most healthy looking betta they had there, and he was the only one this color. I actually thought he was white with red splotches until I got him home and out of the wretched cup of blue water. Not sure what his color is called or what variation he is, but I love him he's really fiesty and flares up when he sees my finger up against the tank.


----------



## TaylorW

I am so envious of your big, healthy marimos!!!

Your fish and tank are awesome, Shuichi is beautiful and has amazing ventral fins! They are soooooo long!


----------



## DazzleKitty

My camera is a piece of junk. I tried to get good pictures several times, so I gave up after a while. 
He is a red crowntail who I bought at Wal-Mart less than a week ago. I think he's quite adorable.

BTW, is my filter pointless? I couldn't find one small enought for his tank.


----------



## CrankyFish84

Great pix everyone!!!

Heres my new guy....  He's brighter yellow than the pix show, plus he's stressed from a bumpy ride home, lol...I was just looking at yellow bettas last night online & reading about their genetics, then
BAM he appears at the petshop...Do I have room? Barely. But I got him. lol
He's in a split 10G now btw not living in the cup!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

^I am SO envious. I wanted that coloring SO bad.

Shuichi is ADORABLE!


----------



## TaylorW

Aww, I love your tank Dazzlekitty! So colorful... what a cutie! <3

CrankyFish, he'll be a beauty when you get him a settled in!


----------



## danifacetastic

That's Kwimby...my blue VT










My orangish CT named Calypso.










And my multicolor CT...no name yet.

All from PetSmart


----------



## TaylorW

Wow, Kwimby is so bright and vibrant! I love his color!! I love your CT's, if I ever get another betta that's what I would want!


----------



## danifacetastic

Kwimby isn't nearly as vibrant as he used to be


----------



## CrankyFish84

Aww he's still pretty though  Good looking guys!


----------



## TaylorW

Aww, I'm sorry Daniface


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

Dani Kwimby is so pretty, the blues are gorgeous!


----------



## danifacetastic

LikeDiscoSuperfly said:


> Dani Kwimby is so pretty, the blues are gorgeous!


Thanks  I wish he was still that color. Now he's kind of a dull greyish blue with black.


----------



## AmyLou21

omg i love ur yellow betta CrankyFish84...he's beautiful!!!! i very rarely see unusual colouring in the uk (or maybe im just not looking in the right places!)...its usually just red or blue and usually VT's....but i was soooooo happy when i went into the little aquatics store near me and i found my gorgeous CT Hikaru!!!!


----------



## monroe0704

I'm a new betta owner (not new to fish in general however) and fell in love with this guy at the store. He has a broken dorsal fin, but I think it adds some personality! I also think he may have the beginnings of fin rot... I'll be keeping an eye on him. Gorgeous presentation! Oh, his name is Poseidon


----------



## CrankyFish84

Welcome Monroe! Beautiful guy you have  His fins will heal with time, we love pix here so be sure to update us !


----------



## TaylorW

Welcome to the forums! Your betta is so cute with his little floppy fin! It adds to his charm  He is gorgeous!!! <3


----------



## TRISHIESfishie

This is KING!

I bought him from a rinky dink pet show in my little desert town in Jan.


----------



## TaylorW

Aww, he's cute


----------



## TRISHIESfishie

TaylorW said:


> Aww, he's cute


 thanks I meant a pet shop not a pet show LOL


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

he is cute, I like how he has a light top fin.


----------



## ilovemybetas

May. 
She came from Petsmart.


----------



## TayHudson

My newest Betta Gill. I got him last night from Petco.


----------



## TayHudson

ilovemybetas said:


> May.
> She came from Petsmart.


She looks just like my girl Betta Lilla I got from Petco  Such a pretty blue.


----------



## metalbetta

ilovemybetas -- How big is that vase?


----------



## TaylorW

Wow, Gill is stunning! 

May is so colorful, I love that blue!


----------



## heatherw1

Here's my first betta from PetSmart. My 3 yearold daugter found our BoBo and said he looked like a nice fish. I've found that he loves for us to just stand and stare at him.


----------



## Malvolti

He's quite the looker.

Betta personalities are great. They are always full of surprises and amusing antics.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

he's very pretty Heather! Bettas have so much personality! mine is shy.. unless my boyfriend is over, then he flares!


----------



## TaylorW

Wow! BoBo is such a vibrant shade of red! Thanks for sharing him with us


----------



## CrankyFish84

awww BoBo is a cute name


----------



## TaylorW

Hehe, it is! BoBo is adorable


----------



## danifacetastic

Heres better pictures of my boys. This is Kwimby:










This is my new fish...don't have a name for him yet:










And this is Calypso. He wouldn't come up front so I couldn't get a good picture of the coloration but if you look in my signature that's the fish I have the picture of. I just LOVE his tail. It's so big.


----------



## TaylorW

I <3 Kwimby!!


----------



## danifacetastic

TaylorW said:


> I <3 Kwimby!!


I don't know what's wrong with him  Something is wrong with his tail. If you'd please check in the Betta diseses thing and see if you know anything.


----------



## Betta Slave

I hope you all don't mind if I add a new boy?

Humphrey. He's a giant.


----------



## Learn To Fly

Aww...what a cutie!


----------



## TaylorW

Humphrey is such a big boy! I love his green color as well 

Aww, I'm sorry that Kwimby is sick! I hope the little guy gets better!


----------



## danifacetastic

TaylorW said:


> Humphrey is such a big boy! I love his green color as well
> 
> Aww, I'm sorry that Kwimby is sick! I hope the little guy gets better!


Thanks  Idk what it is...I think he's biting his tail.


----------



## Capricorn

starchaser, my king plakat


----------



## danifacetastic

Where do you guys find such interesting tail for bettas at pet stores? The only bettas I've seen around are veil tails and crown tails.


----------



## TaylorW

I love the red and blue on him Capricorn! And Starchaser is an awesome name!


----------



## Capricorn

Thanks.  He's really almost more green than blue, but he still looks great.

@dani; it really depends on your area. Both Petcos in either direction have many types of bettas, while the smaller fish store only carries veil tails and crowntails.


----------



## danifacetastic

I've been to PetSmarts and Walmarts and the only local fish store around and all they have is Crown Tails and Veil Tails.


----------



## crowntail lover

This is my oldest CT guy Cornelias.. He is from my local Wal-Mart... I have had him for about 2 years now. :-D

View attachment 19912


----------



## MrVampire181

Wow crowntaillover! If his fins were a little better he'd go for hundreds on aquabid!


----------



## crowntail lover

tehe. He has always had a bit of a curl to his fins..and they have never been longer than in the pic.. Its strange..I guess thats why I am so captivated by him! :].


----------



## danifacetastic

crowntail lover said:


> This is my oldest CT guy Cornelias.. He is from my local Wal-Mart... I have had him for about 2 years now. :-D
> 
> View attachment 19912



I LOVE the colors!


----------



## crowntail lover

!


----------



## PewPewPew

**

This is Allejandro, he's from Walmart. An orange dalmation VT with really really light blue eyes. He's really big compared to a lot of bettas Ive seen  Chunkymonkey! <3
(He also simply adores turning from the camera as soon as I take a picture :s)


----------



## danifacetastic

PewPewPew said:


> This is Allejandro, he's from Walmart. An orange dalmation VT with really really light blue eyes. He's really big compared to a lot of bettas Ive seen  Chunkymonkey! <3
> (He also simply adores turning from the camera as soon as I take a picture :s)


Awh...he's pretty. One of the African Dwarf frogs I had was named Alejandro.


----------



## Feral

Little Dude my first Betta followed by Hunter T and then my newest, Chenaski:


----------



## CrankyFish84

awww Feral the little cellophane CT is darling.  

PewPew - It must be orange dalmation month! LoL there's an upswing in members finding them 
haha mine turns away too from the cam!! arrgh ;-)


----------



## fleetfish

At last, pics of some of my other boys! I've been trying for months to get decent shots of them, but they'll either turn out blurry or it'll be lighted wrong, or the fishie will be turned away . . . but, lol 

Theta ~ He's a runty little dude, but very active and cute. In the process of redecorating. 









OM ~ during his waterchange <3









And as always, no pic post is complete without my Lulu!









Murdoch, the betta which was given to me last week, is TERRIFIED of people ... so no pics until he gains confidence.


----------



## Feral

CrankyFish84 said:


> awww Feral the little cellophane CT is darling.


I don't find the cellos particularly pretty though they are unique, but he was so listless in his REALLY filthy wallyworld cup that I couldn't leave him to die- really thought he might not make it but he's doing well now for such an incredibly tiny little guy.


----------



## Jayy

OM and Lulu are VERY beautiful!!!


----------



## CrankyFish84

awwwwwww Lulu is a cute name, beautiful lady


----------



## kaythenewbie

She is a gorgeous girl. All three of your bettas are way pretty. I love their unique coloring. But I'm especially fond of your platinum girl. She's a stunner.


----------



## TaylorW

Wow! Lots of amazing bettas posted since I've been gone! I love them all, they are all special and amazing in their own way!


----------



## fleetfish

Lulu is certainly a gorgeous little girl. I honestly don't know what I'd do without her! She's just one of those rare little souls, if you know what I mean


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX

My pet store male.. recently spawned and recovering.... don't have a name for him yet... but his right eye is the same color as his skin, but he seems to see fine through it...


----------



## heatherw1

I love how handsome and tough these male betta's look. I hope his spawning recovery is quick.


----------



## TaylorW

He is very handsome! I love blue bettas <3


----------



## FearlessLiter

danifacetastic: I love the nameless one. 

Here is my boy when I got him from Petco In September. They had 3 or 4 other beautiful bettas. My fish has since changed color (and had some fin damage...)


----------



## CrankyFish84

Fearless - I love seeing how betta's change shape & color over time, they rock like that.


----------



## heatherw1

Fearless - Love your betta.


----------



## TaylorW

It's amazing to see how much he's improved with the side to side photos like that!!


----------



## TRISHIESfishie

my new teeny weeny (not his name LOL) from the walmart fish salvage department


----------



## fredythefish

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5415368&l=70d73429f7&id=817234741

well if you want to look, that's him. i haven't quiet firgured out how to do pictures yet! i posted one, once  

He's a halfmoon and I believe he's young.


----------



## CrankyFish84

Fredy that is a great pic  I love his face!


----------



## nomoretickets

here are the two newest bettas we have. Casper the cellophane male crowntail from wallyworld and Boo the cellophane female delta from petsmart... im thinking babies at some point
the last guy is the hmpk i might get if he is still at petco when i get back in town (fingers crossed)


----------



## TaylorW

Cellos and Walmart rescues!! I love them both!!! 

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## JB5

Got this little guy at Petco about a month ago. 
His fins where in bad shape, you can see the dark line (that is where they were) and how much they have grown.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

JB5 he is very cute!


----------



## nomoretickets

he looks great jb5, cant wait to see him when his fins grow all the way back out


----------



## TaylorW

He looks great JB5, it's impressive how much his fins have grown! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Aluyasha

Here are my 4 bettas.
Melvin, from Wal-Mart:








Abacus, from Wal-Mart:








Cannibal Johnson, from Wal-Mart:








Mandala, from Petco (severe tail biter, he looks worse now than in this pic):


----------



## Aluyasha

Oh, and I got to add my recently passed on betta, Plum D, from Wal-Mart:


----------



## danifacetastic

I love Abacus!!


----------



## Aluyasha

Yay! Abacus is the first one I got and is my favorite


----------



## jrad4real

You guys got some great pet store finds!! I may have to start making weekly trips to petco and petsmart.


----------



## Aluyasha

I like getting bettas at petstore because you never know what you will find, it is always random!


----------



## JaspersANGEL

These are two of my fishy love's:

Jet - the solid red king VT - from Big All's
This was taken during his injury on his head, he's all better now.
View attachment 20187


Romad - the black bodied multi-colored CT - from Pet'smart
View attachment 20188


----------



## Aluyasha

Beautiful bettas jaspersangel!!! Jet and my Abacus look so much alike, and I love Romad's colour!


----------



## JaspersANGEL

Thankx! Those two are my best..shhh don't tel Tex. *heheheheh*


----------



## Aluyasha

lol I know what you mean. I try not to let my other bettas know that Abacus is my favorite. I think Melvin is catching on though


----------



## JaspersANGEL

Heheheheh cute!


----------



## Aluyasha

Here is another picture of Abacus:


----------



## jrad4real

Aluyasha said:


> I like getting bettas at petstore because you never know what you will find, it is always random!


I need a black one lol


----------



## Juneii

Back home at my LFS I saw a ton of aquabid worthy bettas. They were siblings I think, many of them had the same coloration as others. I was eyeing the white and red halfmoon dragon... its body was pure white and the fins were a dark red <3

they almost make Neptune look plain, but I still think he is pretty  got him at a LFS near my university:


----------



## CrankyFish84

Aluyasha said:


> Here is another picture of Abacus:


Aww he could be my Dexter's brother...Red Spadey type VT boys


----------



## TaylorW

Thanks for sharing your lovely fish with us Aluyasha, I am sorry about Plum  But he was gorgeous with his little bits of red! Abacus is such a bright shade of red! I love him! 

Jasper, Jet and Romad look great! I love Romad's coloring!


----------



## TaylorW

Juneii, your betta is gorgeous! Such big fins!!


----------



## JaspersANGEL

Thankx TaylorW!


----------



## TaylorW

You're welcome!  Is he a halfmoon? If my pet store started selling halfmoons, I think I'd go betta-crazy! XD


----------



## Juneii

Thank you TaylorW! He has such a funny personality, I adore him so much!

@Aluyasha - Abascus is red everywhere! :O he is so pretty!


----------



## Ethan

awesome bettas


----------



## Aluyasha

Thank you Juneii and TaylorW! I love him so much. Oh and actually, Plum D's colouring was purple, he was even more beautiful in person. Such amazing bettas all of you have!


----------



## Fermin

I posted a thread on him earlier this week, but here's my new little guy, Hoagie, who I rescued from a Petco betta cup:


----------



## puppyrjjkm

He is amazing! I wish my petstores sold bettas like that!


----------



## Ethan

Fermin your avatar betta is so cute


----------



## Fermin

Ethan said:


> Fermin your avatar betta is so cute


Thanks! He's a Petco rescue too.


----------



## TaylorW

Hoagie is so cute!! I usually don't like the short double tails like that, but he is especially cute! <3


----------



## kholder

Had an empty space in my heart and room in the tank. Purchased juvenile betta today from PetsMart. I do not have a LFS as I live about an hour from no where. Checked out three stores in the city I went to today before making the buy. I was pleasantly surprised to find the fish at all three stores to look remarkable, tanks/store/betta containers clean. One store only had the VT's (great selection). The other only had a few to choose from, but none caught my eye. This guy, from PetsMart, was the only one I could find that was not a VT (was looking for CT or HM) that had a light colored body. After getting him home and situated, I noticed that depending on how the light hit him sometimes his body is light pink colored, and sometimes blue. It will be interesting to watch him grow into a man and colors develop. 
*ONE QUESTION: I'll have to go back and look at the chart to see what they are called, but the two hangy down things under his chin are not hanging down. Is there a problem with this? Not sure how old he is. He is, from his nose to the start of his tail fin, about an inch to an inch and a quarter long. Girl at store said about 3 mo.*


----------



## TaylorW

The ventral fins?? His fins could be clamped from poor conditions in the pet store, my betta was like that when I got him.


----------



## kholder

Hopefully the fins will "unclamp". He looks really good otherwise, very inquisitive and interacts - not too timid. Does anyone know if his coloring has a name? His head is kind of spotted. He's so adorable. I can't believe I've fallen for this guy already - what's with that?


----------



## TaylorW

He is super adorable, nice colors!!


----------



## small fry

I have read the entire thread, this is amazing! Who knew our lfs had so many different fish!? Beautiful!

This is my first and only betta, Tony! I got him from my small, independant lfs (that is going out of buisness). He has moved alot throughout his life in my possesion! I will show you more than one pic since he is my only betta!

I have had him for six months, and he seems happier everyday! I love him and I can tell he loves me! He is more interactive than my cat! 

He lived here in my 10g for the first month-and-a-half I had him. He was infact, one of my 4 first fish (I got them at the same time, beginer's mistake)!
View attachment 20311




After I learned he was being nipped on a little by the swordtails (not really a compatable tankmate for bettas, beginer's mistake), I moved him to this 1 gallon bowl where I did 100% WC every other day.
View attachment 20313




Then he moved to the same tank he is in today, it just looked toatally different before I updated it for Betta Day (November 14th).
View attachment 20312




Then I changes his tank up as a special project for Betta Day (November 14th). I love the Java Fern in the front/middle! He swims through it often!
View attachment 20310



He is happy as a betta can be! I am thinking about putting him in my "4g?" tank, putting a different betta in his 1.5g tank, and setup my used hex 2g tank. I am thinking a HM male, and maybe a HM female if I can find one.

Thanks for viewing!


----------



## anglnarnld

First Time Me Seeing My LFS Have A Halfmoon, I Had To Get Him!!


----------



## TaylorW

OMG, Small Fry!! Your betta HAS to be my Victor's brother!!! Looks just like my boy!!   

Ahhhh!! You are so lucky to find a HM at your pet store Anglnarnld!


----------



## kholder

He's beautiful, anglnarnld. I especially love your last photo with him swimming down the side of the plant - so typical of the behavior I've noticed with mine. They seem to love squeezing themselves into and through tight spaces and plants.


----------



## crowntail lover

Love the colors!


----------



## anglnarnld

kholder said:


> He's beautiful, anglnarnld. I especially love your last photo with him swimming down the side of the plant - so typical of the behavior I've noticed with mine. They seem to love squeezing themselves into and through tight spaces and plants.


Ikr!! When I was treating my red vt I had a plant in there and he just going through the tightest spaces he could find. Haha  And heres another couple of good photos that I got of Zeus )


----------



## small fry

Zues is absolutely beautiful! I love the colors!


----------



## Jayy

His colors are awesome!!


----------



## TaylorW

Wow, he has amazing colors!!!


----------



## SemioticSleep

Purchased from walmart


----------



## darkangel216

Aw, she's adorable.


----------



## TaylorW

Awwwwwww, so cute!!


----------



## crowntail lover

She is so cute! lol.


----------



## ChelseaK

This is my favorite little female Dolly right after I had just purchased her from a Petco. I hate the way they keep their fish there so whenever I go I feel like I need to get one  
I usually buy from a LFS that specializes in tropical fish so I feel much better about those, but they just don't get any gorgeous females, so I only get males there. 
Dolly is so spunky though, I've never had a fish that wants me to pet it! She loves swimming into my hand and I've taught her to jump a little for bloodworms haha.


----------



## danifacetastic

ChelseaK said:


> This is my favorite little female Dolly right after I had just purchased her from a Petco. I hate the way they keep their fish there so whenever I go I feel like I need to get one
> I usually buy from a LFS that specializes in tropical fish so I feel much better about those, but they just don't get any gorgeous females, so I only get males there.
> Dolly is so spunky though, I've never had a fish that wants me to pet it! She loves swimming into my hand and I've taught her to jump a little for bloodworms haha.



Awh! It looks like she's smiling!


----------



## ChelseaK

She is always smiling I swear! And she's a lot tubbier now, the little fatty is always hungry


----------



## crowntail lover

Aww! It does look like she is smiling! :]]


----------



## CrankyFish84

Awwww shes a cutie bear! <3 females!


----------



## chavist93

My newest guy from Petsmart.


----------



## danifacetastic

I loveee the colors!


----------



## Aluyasha

Here is my newest Betta, I just got him two days ago. He has been at Wal-Mart for about a month and a half, I do not know how he lived in that cup for as long as he did. He is dealing with some fungus issues right now. Well, this is Stahl, my new CT!


----------



## TaylorW

Awwww, such a beautiful little Walmart rescue! What a fighter to have been in that cup for so long!!


----------



## Aluyasha

He is a fighter! He has a big patch of fungus across his back but he acts as if it is not there. One of the sad things is that he has been in that cup for so long that he is not used to anything, he is even afraid of the plant I put in his tank. When it touches him he darts off and hides. But he does love people!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

Awwe, love that little bit of red on him!


----------



## Fermin

ChelseaK said:


> This is my favorite little female Dolly right after I had just purchased her from a Petco. I hate the way they keep their fish there so whenever I go I feel like I need to get one
> I usually buy from a LFS that specializes in tropical fish so I feel much better about those, but they just don't get any gorgeous females, so I only get males there.
> Dolly is so spunky though, I've never had a fish that wants me to pet it! She loves swimming into my hand and I've taught her to jump a little for bloodworms haha.


Oh my gosh she is Cuteness Overload! lol Love the happy face as well.


----------



## designerrose

Here's my rescue betta from Petco. 
His name is Sebastian and he has quite the personality!

When I first bought him









Now


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

He has made quite the change!


----------



## Jayy

He looks awesome!! You must be a great fishkeeper.


----------



## weluvbettas

Bubba Gump. My little evil betta who likes to bite fingers.....


----------



## danifacetastic

SO pretty! I'd love a white betta!


----------



## Fawnleaf

*This is Cody (Super Nova). He's my pride and Joy. :-D I'm always drawn to the white bettas!!! (sorry about the terrible pics!)
*


----------



## danifacetastic

Fawnleaf said:


> *This is Cody (Super Nova). He's my pride and Joy. :-D I'm always drawn to the white bettas!!! (sorry about the terrible pics!)
> *



You people and your white bettas are making me mad.


----------



## Fawnleaf

*Haha, sorry!!! It's funny, I've always wanted a white betta, and Now I have one!! :-D I got him at petco, they ALWAYS have GORGEOUS bettas, I saw a black one the other day!!!*


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX

Xxl3eAsTxX said:


> My pet store male.. recently spawned and recovering.... don't have a name for him yet... but his right eye is the same color as his skin, but he seems to see fine through it...


My recently spawned/nameless male died today... i'm so sad


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

Xxl3eAsTxX said:


> My recently spawned/nameless male died today... i'm so sad


Awwe, I am sorry. :-(


----------



## Miharu

Ashton









Pumpkin Pie


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

Already told you, but I really do love Pumpkin Pie!


----------



## vaygirl

One of my favorite Tango pictures. He came from my local Petco:


----------



## fleetfish

I love Tango so much <3


----------



## metalbetta

lol I can proudly say I'm a Tango fan.  

Is he feeling better?


----------



## anglnarnld

I am in love with tango!! I would litterally pee my pants if I saw a betta like tango at my LFS!! ) Dont be surprised if he disapears XD


----------



## small fry

Tango has brilliant coloring! I love him!:-D


----------



## vaygirl

He's doing a lot better. I took a pic today of his tail regrowth, cause it's all curly and I thought it was kinda cute. He's still very thin compared to what he was but he's eating very well (bloodworms every day) and he's very active. He's got an old man hump now. I don't know if he'll ever be the same but he's happy, so I'm happy.  I'll put pics up in a sec!


----------



## anglnarnld

Cant wait to see them!!


----------



## designerrose

Jayy said:


> He looks awesome!! You must be a great fishkeeper.


Thank you! That means a lot.


----------



## amandag3001

Here are our 2 new LFS Betta's. The red CT is Zen, and the muti-color shiny HM is my daughter's fish, Spot. I had Betta's when I was a child, and I am so happy to have some again.


----------



## amandag3001

Hm - the pictures didn't post. I will try this again....
Spot - (not the best picture, just couldn't get my camera to work today)








Zen


----------



## TaylorW

Lovely bettas! 

Where is everyone finding all of these white and orange bettas at??? I am so envious!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

I agree Taylor, I wanted an orange betta so bad and didnt see one ever!


----------



## Aluyasha

Went to Wal-Mart today and noticed a Betta with his mouth open, breathing hard, laying on the bottom, and his water cloudy and full of floating things. I complained to them and said I wanted him, and they just gave him to me. So here is my new Betta, Little Ugly!
























He is doing much better since I put him in the tank.


----------



## metalbetta

Oh the poor baby!


----------



## akjadestar

^^ Awww he's very cute! I don't find him ugly, but his name is kinda cute. I think a little love and care and he could be gorgeous!
This is Churro, I didn't get him straight from the pet store, got him from my teacher, but I'm assuming that my teacher got him from a pet store...




























These pictures just don't do him justice... he has the sweetest little fishy face and these were taken on the first day, since then his fins have gotten a lot longer and really beautiful! I'll finally post more recent ones soon


----------



## anglnarnld

Aluyasha said:


> Went to Wal-Mart today and noticed a Betta with his mouth open, breathing hard, laying on the bottom, and his water cloudy and full of floating things. I complained to them and said I wanted him, and they just gave him to me. So here is my new Betta, Little Ugly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is doing much better since I put him in the tank.


Awe, your such an angel for taking him and putting him in a better home )


----------



## kaythenewbie

I don't think he's ugly at all. In fact, I bet after a couple weeks of good care, he'll be gorgeous!


----------



## CrankyFish84

Here is Nimbus a few days after I got him for the parents.  
He loves the camera & I love his face.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

D'awwe Nimbus is really pretty, loves the fins!


----------



## Aluyasha

New pictures and a new name! This is Teeden, formally known as Little Ugly. I have had him for a few days now and he is still a baby but he is starting to look like he might be Cambodian.
























What do you all think?


----------



## Aluyasha

BTW Crankyfish84, I LOVE Nimbus' big black mouse eyes! So cute


----------



## Fawnleaf

Oooh!!! "Little Ugly" looks super cute in the first pic!! :-D


----------



## danifacetastic

He looks like he's changed so much!


----------



## Aluyasha

His colour has changed so quickly. When I found him pretty much dying in that cup he was yellow, then I brought him home and he was this olily yellow/red colour, now he has a pale/pearl body and dark red/purple-ish fins!


----------



## CrankyFish84

Aluyasha - He looks sooo much better now that you've had him a few days! I can't tell but he might be a dragon scale type. 

haha I knoooow Nimbus has japanimation eyes! lol


----------



## Aluyasha

@Crankyfish84: If I were you I would take one of those pictures of Nimbus and blow it up really big and put it above my tv!  He looks like he could be in an anime.


----------



## TaylorW

Aww, "Little Ugly Guy" is turning out to be gorgeous!

And I love Nimbus!!!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

D'awwe Teeden does look much better! good job!


----------



## Juneii

Neptune and I made it back home from college safely, here he is next to his marimo ball, it's getting dark so the lighting is not so great. 










I am fairly certain the red bit on his dorsal fin is a main artery and has always been there, but I'll watch it closely to make sure it's nothing serious. He's acting normal..


----------



## TaylorW

Neptune is gorgeous, and I love his marimo ball! <3


----------



## Juneii

I am so glad I found a healthy marimo ball at my LFS, it's the only store I have seen carrying it ^__^ it feels rough/fuzzy.


----------



## Fawnleaf

*marimo balls ARE ALIVE??*


----------



## Juneii

uh yes, it grows about 1cm in diameter per year I think.. it's not alive in the sense that it move around and requires food but it certainly is alive like any other plant/moss/algae


----------



## Fawnleaf

*lol yeah, thats what I meant. :-D Wow! I never knew it was a real plant!! "You learn something new every day."*


----------



## vaygirl

Neptune is really beautiful.


----------



## Juneii

@ TaylorW & VayGirl - thank you! he is


----------



## Torat

This is Ulmo.


































He's a halfmoon betta.

I had fallen in love with the look of the betta while back, and of course I work near both Petco and Petsmart, so I ended up stopping over there at least every other day the past few months. (Petsmart gets new arrivals every Tuesday here and quarantines for a few days // Petco gets new arrivals every Thursday, doesn't quarantine.) I cycled a 2-gallon tank and was just waiting for the right one.

I saw him at the store and literally had to have him. He came home. Kept him in the two gallon tank for three days and decided he needed a bigger tank. It just looked so...small and cramped. Now it's just him in a ten gallon tank. I'll be adding more plants and maybe a divider with a female or three. Community tank? Not sure. Or he might be able to just enjoy the whole tank.

Gonna be adding a bunch of plants and whatnot. He has this silly ledge that he LOVES. It's great.

He's really... flare-happy. He flares at me for watching him, my cat for walking past, for literally everything. He used to just chill in one spot doing nothing, breathing heavily. So I'll take it as a good thing since he eats a lot, swims a lot, looks healthy, and the water chemistry is good.


----------



## Aluyasha

Torat, your new betta is gorgeous!!! And what amazing pictures! I want him! 
I look forward to more pictures of this hansome fellow.


----------



## FallenMessiah

My Axl <3










and flared










He is a Spade Tail right?


----------



## CrankyFish84

Torat - Pix!  Aww he sounds very happy. You could divide the 10G with another male, or
add a school of cory cats (4-5 they like being in groups) or a few platys...it depends on the betta's
temperament..I wouldn't divide with a female because the mating pheromones would drive them crazy! :shock:

Fallen - Yep he's a spade VT  Cute!


----------



## HayrideHaunter

This is Marbles! I've fallen in love with this little fish...he has so much personality! He HATES the camera though...always swimming to the back of the tank and refusing to flare or even look at me when I pull it out...the first few times I think he was curious but I'm pretty sure he decided he doesnt like it...anywho these are the day I brought him home:



















And this was yesterday, just three days after he came home with me! He built a bubblenest yesterday and was flaring like crazy, so I finally got a decent pic of it =D


















I know Marbles is a CT, but does anyone know what his color might be called? i wasnt sure if it was marble or multicolored, or if its the one where his body is one color and his fins and tail are another. His body is white with a yellowish tint to his head, his dorsal is aqua blue, his tail is that blue and a bit of purple, and his bottom fins are bright blue and deep red


----------



## HayrideHaunter

by the way Ulmo is GORGEOUS


----------



## FallenMessiah

CrankyFish84 said:


> Torat - Pix!  Aww he sounds very happy. You could divide the 10G with another male, or
> add a school of cory cats (4-5 they like being in groups) or a few platys...it depends on the betta's
> temperament..I wouldn't divide with a female because the mating pheromones would drive them crazy! :shock:
> 
> Fallen - Yep he's a spade VT  Cute!



Ahh thought so  his tail curls when he's not flaring <3 sooo cute 

saw some beautiful dragons in the bet store the other day >.< i wanted them but at $22 a fish and i have no where to put them :'(


----------



## HayrideHaunter

@Fallen: his tail curls? thats adorable ^__^


----------



## Tsuhei

Albert Fish before he passed away... Bought him after seeing him in a small cup for 2 months in Petco..brought him home with some live plants...and the plants polluted the water under a day and killed him. I'm sorry, Albert, you deserved much better.


----------



## anglnarnld

Im sorry for your loss, he was beautiful ) At least he is much happier now


----------



## pneumo

this is my first betta, just got him at Petsmart yesterday


----------



## doggyhog

Welcome to the Forum!! Your fish is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## HayrideHaunter

oh whats a beautiful fish!


----------



## CodeRed

Here comes my 14  Please bear with me.

Shani:









Audi:









Taniwha:









Bliss:









Aria:









Vali:









Tai:









Ra:









Devin:









Sherbet:









Rhynon:









Aon (Previously Sapphire):









Ace (Bad pic, he's not a fan of the new camera, lol):









Akeros:


----------



## HayrideHaunter

i love Rhynon, Bliss and Audi...and Shani...shes so CUTE!!!


----------



## anglnarnld

Great Camera!!! Sherbert is such a cutie!! ;D I wish I had Audi and Vali! I am just inlove with dragons!!


----------



## CodeRed

Thank you :lol: I adore them all. Can't imagine a life without any of them. Some of them are getting on in years though (Like Sherbet and Ace) so they're not looking their most beautiful anymore. And I LOVE my camera.

(This is edited, by the way, LOL)


----------



## pneumo

doggyhog said:


> Welcome to the Forum!! Your fish is absolutely beautiful!!


thanks!


----------



## FishyFriend1

this thread should be sticky-ed


----------



## HayrideHaunter

^seconded!


----------



## Aluyasha

Here is Melvin in his new 5 gallon tank I just set up. He loves it!
























Sorry they are almost all the same picture, I just could not chose!


----------



## Fawnleaf

Wow! I love all the fish guys!! :-D


----------



## PeggyJ

still trying to figure out how to post a picture


----------



## Aluyasha

Put a picture on photobucket then copy the bottom code, I think it is the url code, and paste it on the message box here. At least that is how I do it.


----------



## PeggyJ

*Walmart and Petco fish*

All "fish store" fish............


----------



## Fawnleaf

Or, just have it on your computer. When you write a post (make sure it's "GO ADVANCED" instead of "QUICK REPLY") just click on attachment. Find your pictures and attach to your message. Thats how I do it, but there are lots of ways. 

EDIT: lol oops! It looks like you've already figured it out! :-D


----------



## Aluyasha

The picture next to the first picture...is that a double tail? I love double tails, and that one is beautiful!


----------



## anglnarnld

Is the fourth one a female? She is beautiful!


----------



## Creat

Wow these are some great fish guys/girls XD 
Well I have 3 common pet store guys that are my absolute favorites. I share them technically with one of my crazy betta friends they normally live divided in a tank but I took them for pictures. Meet Copper, Steel, and Platinum. Copper is a HM the other two are CT. These guys are some of my favorite pet store finds besides a orange OHM I had a long time ago even if I share them  She is nice enough to lend them to me in turn I share my females for breeding. 
View attachment 21280


View attachment 21281


View attachment 21285


View attachment 21286


View attachment 21283


View attachment 21284

oh and they dont normally live in cups so dont worry


----------



## Aluyasha

Simply grogeous bettas!!!


----------



## kaythenewbie

Wow! All three are such pretty boys! I love the little freckles on your HM's tail.


----------



## small fry

Wow! Those are lfs bettas? They are simply beautiful!


Just dropping in to let y'all know I have my eye on a CT/HM betta at Walmart that is simply beautiful. I am getting the tank setup and I might get it sometime this week. That would be my second betta!:-D


----------



## PeggyJ

Yes... one is a DT I got at Petco (Papi) .. he is a multicolor I guess.. it's hard to see but he has some blue in the tails and around his eyes.. He and the red female VT (Strawberry) have mated and I have a few babies about 6 days old. The Crowntail (BB King) unfortunately got badly beaten up by the Orange/cellophane dalmation female (Vanilla) at night and he didnt survive  She was a female that looked all white when I got her with just a hint of red around the fins.. She has grown beautifully. The blue female is a lot bigger now..and the male blue vt seems to be a sterile egg eater  but i love them all! OH and thanks for the help on getting the pics up everyone! Creat: I love the white CT at the very bottom.. he is beautiful.


----------



## cesitlie95

Everyone has such beautiful bettas! Really, they are stunning :shock:
Here's my boy, Tinsel. I got him at Pet Supplies Plus. He's red(fins, body), white(tips of fins) and blue(fins):-D He has such a nice personality and he loves the camera!


----------



## Betta Slave

Love his mix of colors, very cute boy


----------



## Bettas143

This is my female veiltail betta Mable. I got her from petsmart. Do you guys think shes a marble?







sorry for the blury picture







the male is in there temporarily. I might divide the tank. The male is shadow. Blueish greenish color with a black face.


----------



## Bettas143

Wait It didnt post well its on my almbum.


----------



## Bettas143

So I finally figure out how topost a pic. Here is my female veitail that I got from petsmart on a cold snowy day her name is mable. Do you guys think she's a Marble? What color is she?


----------



## Fawnleaf

it's hard to tell. I don't know if the lighting is making her shine green, but she looks partly cellophane. It's hard to tell, though. Do you have a clearer picture? She's very pretty! Unique! :-D


----------



## Torat

> this thread should be sticky-ed


I agree!










This is Ulmo in his new betta log. Picked one up just to see if he'd show interest. He rarely leaves it. I've gotten him to eat more in that, too, as opposed to without it he'd show little interest in his food.










Ulmo swimmin' around. Do all male bettas make actual bubble nests or no? He just kinda blows bubbles at random?

I picked up a female at Walmart while Christmas shopping a little while ago. She was in an unmarked cup, languishing. I got 'er for free, because as the representative said, they were just going to "get rid of it" anyway. After being in the QT for about two weeks now, she's really picked up in color and has QUITE the personality. She's like a pointer (dog) - and will swim around, then find something, stare at it, stop, flare up a little (her fins perk up), then go back to swimming around. It's adorable. She especially "points" at my cat, who finds the QT tank (possible lifelong tank, despite the fact that my 10 gallon is divided) irresistible.

This is Muriel:
[A few days home -]









[After being in QT Tank for while]

















Her QT tank is right by Ulmo's tank, so I had to put Psychology today between the two otherwise he did nothing but throw himself at the glass, flaring. And this is her looking at him. Otherwise she ignores him and is more solid blue than stripe-y.

CREAT: Copper is GORGEOUS. He's so beautiful!


----------



## Bettas143

Fawnleaf said:


> it's hard to tell. I don't know if the lighting is making her shine green, but she looks partly cellophane. It's hard to tell, though. Do you have a clearer picture? She's very pretty! Unique! :-D


 
Yeah I think she's a cellophane too. I saw an article about cellophane bettas and it said this:All cellophanes, like all bettas, do carry one of the three iridescent colors: Green, royal blue or steel blue. Meaning that if you were to flash your flashlight on them you would see traces of one of the three above colors, usually on body and at the base of fins. (But she has a little blackon her tail) Here is a closer picture but still blured.


----------



## SummerOj

Here is my newest betta, Komodo! I saw him and fell in love!








And here is Tidus. He is much more of a bright peacock blue than in the pic.









And lastly here is Indy. I love his orange color.


----------



## vaygirl

Logan!


----------



## Sunshine0235

Just got this pale pinkish one last night from Wal-mart. Hi has some darker blotches on his fins. I was debating between this one and an orange-red one. I took the pictures last night.


----------



## Aluyasha

Beautiful new betta, sunshine0235! An orange-dalmation, right?


----------



## kpullen89

All my guys are from petco or petsmart. Here they are!

Amazon..








Atlantis..








Senor Fiesta..








Rousseau..








Calypso..


----------



## PeggyJ

When I first got "Vanilla" I was told she looked like a cellophane.. and then she started getting these beautiful markings and now I think she is a dalmation.


----------



## anglnarnld

She is adorable! But you should put aquarium salt for her fins....


----------



## PeggyJ

Those pics were a few months ago... she is looking better now. She even has some red spots on her body


----------



## dramaqueen

She's beautiful!!


----------



## BunnyHime

My betta that I got on New Year's from my local pet center at the mall:
I named him Caviar :-D
With flash:
















Without flash:


----------



## Luimeril

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2065711&id=1428554713
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2034913&id=1428554713

all my boys and girls are pet store finds. :3 all from the same pet store.

they should be public. >.> if you can't see them, just say something and i'll try to fix it. x-x


----------



## ejmo51

This is my new buddy...Rebel...doesnt he look good? lol


----------



## metalbetta

Very pretty betta! And welcome to the forum!

May I ask how big that bowl is? 
Usually here we try to recommend a tank that can hold at least 2.5 gallons, as well as a heater, and a lid. They're tropical fish and need to stay warm! And trust me on the lid/covering thing... these guys can JUMP! Check out our sticky on betta care in the "care" forum, it should tell ya everything you need to know about your new fish. And the majority of us here would be more than happy to answer any questions you might have!


----------



## Aluyasha

Here is a picture of Stahl after upgrading to his very own 15 gallon.
Stahl:








And here is my two newest bettas I got from Walmart.
Gyger:








Pug:


----------



## HayrideHaunter

Pug! what a perfect name! he has the cutest face!


----------



## amandag3001

Here are some better pictures of Spot


----------



## Torat

Spot is gorgeous!


----------



## Aluyasha

I agree with Torat, Spot is simply beautiful!


----------



## HayrideHaunter

omg hes so cute ^_______^


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy




----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy

Oh, that didn't work so well... can anyone tell me how to post a pix here? I was able to build a photo album and tried to use an image from that album here, but it didn't work...


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy

Ok folks... this is a test. I'm not even sure at this point where this post is going to wind up, but its supposed to be under the pet store betta listing.

If a picture appears in this post, it should be of my female VT Baby Blue and a couple of her cori cat buddies.

If there is no picture here, I give up for tonight, and you can view my photo album instead...


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy

Wow...

Sorry so huge, but geez... that worked, didn't it?

That picture came out really well. 

Enjoy!


----------



## vaygirl

OMG, she's a monster! lol! She's very, very pretty. Her blue is really nice.


----------



## bettalover94

Petco Baby!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy

vaygirl,

Thank you! We were a little frustrated taking pictures of her, because her face is so dark it wasn't showing up well in the camera photo previews. 

At this 'scale' (teehee) however, you can see her face very well.


----------



## PeggyJ

I know.. It is really hard to get good pictures!


----------



## kaythenewbie

I love how your cories are peeking out underneath her. Cute girl!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy

PeggyJ,

I see your betta also has a dark face with much lighter fins. Try to find someone who can take 'hi-res' pictures for you. I can tell you the 'raw' picture files were originally 4MB and my BF used a flash (we were both surprised that we didn't get massive glare off the tank). I then cropped the pictures ALOT to get them down to the size they are now. A good graphics program would shirk the files down even more (my needs to be reloaded onto my computer).

kaythenewbie,

Thanks! It was feeding time and she is always....umm... 'helping' the cories with their sinking pellets, lol...


----------



## bettalover94

*Petco Betta!* <3


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy

bettalover94,

Yes, Baby Blue is a Petco betta. How did you know?


----------



## ansalong

This is Fishnu! Let me know if there are too many pics or if they are too large and I'll edit. 

Fishnu is from my LFS. He came home about three weeks ago. He's really tiny and they thought he was about four months old. He bit his tail fin a whole bunch the first few days in his new home but he has since stopped. His anal fin is also split (that's not normal, right?) but he came home like that and it hasn't gotten worse since he's been with me. I am keeping his water very clean so he can mend. He seems like a happy little piggy of a fish. You can see his nipped and split fins in one of these pictures, but I think you can also see the pink/purple on his body and part of his fins, which I really love.

He swims really fast and wiggles at me when I get close to the tank so I haven't been able to get great photos of him. I am home today because of the weather we got here in the NE and finally had good lighting to get a picture of him. I guess he decided it was time to mug for the camera a little.


----------



## HayrideHaunter

awwww hes a cutie! got those big puppydog eyes


----------



## ansalong

Thanks Hayride! Yes, he uses them to his full advantage to look pathetically hungry all the time :roll:


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy

ansalong,

Fishnu is adorable, lol! Great job with the pictures. What camera are you using, and at what setting? Did you use a flash?


----------



## HayrideHaunter

hahaha Marbles just sits and stares at the spot where i drop his food...its really cute because hes white with black eyes, so its really obvious when his eyes move...so he'll look at me, then look up...its adorably pathetic.


----------



## ansalong

Thank you! I can't believe I got so many of him today, he is usually not still enough. It's a Pentax digital camera, no flash, Our kitchen has a lot of windows so I opened all the blinds and the snow was reflecting the light really well. I think I just got lucky. I used manual focus and lighting settings to help.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy

You've got an awesome amount of natural light in your home! Lucky you!


----------



## ansalong

HayrideHaunter said:


> hahaha Marbles just sits and stares at the spot where i drop his food...its really cute because hes white with black eyes, so its really obvious when his eyes move...so he'll look at me, then look up...its adorably pathetic.


That's really funny. Marbles is SO cute. I don't actually love the CT so much, I like long flowy fins better than spikey ones, but I would take Marbles in a heartbeat. He is so cute and charming.


----------



## ansalong

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> You've got an awesome amount of natural light in your home! Lucky you!


Tell me about it! Though in the winter months I don't usually benefit from it because it's dark by the time I get home. Hopefully as spring comes I'll have more hours in the day for closeups of my fishy


----------



## HayrideHaunter

@ansalong: awww thanks! He is a pretty entertaining little guy. very very skittish but im slowly trying to cure that...i often take the lid off his tank for a couple hours and sometimes dip just the tip of my finger in the water and hold still...he'll come over and investigate but usually stays an inch or so away...he's a nervous lil guy but I'm trying to help him not be so scared!


----------



## Auntie Crazy

Hi, all! I'm new, and I posted these pics in a separate thread before I found this one, but they're appropriate here, too. 

This is Jimmy. I bought him from Petco about a week ago and he's now in a six gallon Eclipse tank. 




























I've been on this forum for less than 24 hours and I've learned so much already!

For instance, I had no idea bettas could change color as they grow older, nor did I know so many many colors and varieties were available. I actually thought Jimmy was kinda special, as I'd never seen a green and red streaky tail pattern like that before... but it looks as though it's a fairly common coloration (that's ok, though, I still love him!).

I also learned how to slow down my filter flow (yay!), so Jimmy doesn't have to wiggle so hard to get from one side of his home to the other.

Thanks for looking!

AC


----------



## HayrideHaunter

@AC: I was actually going to comment on his coloration, he's beautiful! He has such a nicely shaped tail and fins, and i love the green sort of outline around him. He's an adorable guy and it sounds like he's got an awesome owner =D (6 gallons all to himself, lucky guy! i can only afford my 1gal right now >.<)


----------



## tbird702

This is Flame! Hes so chill that he has never atacked or even chased my Platys or my corydoras catfish. Hes in a Ten gallon tank. The picture has flash on. A walmart rescue


----------



## ansalong

@AC Jimmy is beautiful! I love his colors and finnage

Edit: @tbird Flame looks great! Bless all of you who save walmart fish.


----------



## tbird702

This is Flame! Hes so chill that he has never atacked or even chased my Platys or my corydoras catfish. Hes in a Ten gallon tank. The picture has flash on. A walmart rescue










Flame with the flash off










This is Brandi shes in a 5 gallon with a corydoras catfish and a green glowfish. sorry the pictures so fuzzy but she just wont sit still lol!! Shes A beautifull tourquoise blue fins and body And gunmetal blue head.


----------



## Grundylady

Just noticed this thread. All these pet store bettas are so beautiful.

Here are three pictures of Bo. His color is different depending on the light that is hitting him. I got him yesterday and my daugghters and I already really love him.


----------



## anglnarnld

Welcome!! Great Camera!! What is it called? Pretty fish too. ;D


----------



## HayrideHaunter

Flame is a gorgeous fish! Brandy's a cutie too.

Awww Bo looks adorable! He has a cute little face...he looks like the curious type?


----------



## Grundylady

anglnarnld said:


> Welcome!! Great Camera!! What is it called? Pretty fish too. ;D


Thanks, I shoot a Canon 40D SLR camera. This pic is with a 50mm lens, no flash on manual. (I'm a photo geek ;-))



HayrideHaunter said:


> Flame is a gorgeous fish! Brandy's a cutie too.
> 
> Awww Bo looks adorable! He has a cute little face...he looks like the curious type?


He certainly is the curious type. He often hides back by the filter but if I come over to the bowl he will pop out and look at me. (My 5 year old thinks he comes out when she calls him. LOL )


----------



## HayrideHaunter

@Grundylady: awwwww thats adorable! He has pretty little eyes...too cute your daughter calls him XD


----------



## PeggyJ

How cute!


----------



## ansalong

I love all these fishies! 

@Grundylady that is so cute about your daughter calling him. This is my first experience with fish (since I was a little kid) but have had cats all my life, and out of habit I do find myself making clicking and kissy noises at Fishnu when I want him to come to the front of the tank. It's very embarassing.


----------



## bettafish15

ansalong said:


> Out of habit I do find myself making clicking and kissy noises at Fishnu when I want him to come to the front of the tank. It's very embarassing.


I do that too! xD With two cats, it's hard not to!


----------



## PeggyJ

Me too.. I have dogs and they think I am talking to them! I talk to the fish all the time..  yes I admit it. Not any worse than people talking to plants.


----------



## Grundylady

I talk to Bo too! But the girls greet them when they get home from school, and he comes out and swims around the front of the tank when they do. 

I saw this really beautiful Half Moon male at Petco today. He was a milky opal color with see through fins and tail. (That is the one my 9 yo wanted to buy I think.)

I'm thinking when I get my 6.6 gal Fluval Chi and move Bo into it with some tetras I may just get another beta for Bo's current bowl. Hard to have just one isn't it?


----------



## ansalong

I definitely greet Fishnu in the morning and when I get home from work. My BF thinks I'm a little crazy, though sometimes I catch him talking to him in the morning.

I know! I am trying to be very diligent about making sure I can care for the one before I start getting more, but it's so hard not to daydream. I spend too much time on Aquabid resisting buying all of the fish. It's a good thing you can't keep males with each other because I would just get a giant tank and fill it with bettas.


----------



## Abby

My lil man's a petstore one. his pics are here:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=59763

I've begun trawling the LPS everytime im passing them, just to see any newones. should have my custom tank up in about a fortnight depending on the weather
(usually building is 4 days but with this weather the silicon can peel while its being made and being such a fiddly tank she will wait till its warm)


----------



## Aluyasha

You have one beautiful Betta, Abby!


----------



## Grundylady

Abby, he is so handsome. He looks a lot like Bo but dark under instead of light. His colors are very intense.


----------



## Abby

I was quite surprised at his quality being a LPS. He always greets me when i enter the room and gets all flirty when he knows im coming to feed him


----------



## HayrideHaunter

Dastan IS a handsome boy, love his coloring =D


----------



## Abby

I posted a few new pics i took yesterday in this thread:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=59763
they are not the best but shows up his colors and finage...


----------



## ansalong

I really love his colors.


----------



## Abby

paired with the right female im hoping to get his color reproduced  so im trawling the lps so far looking for that perfect female no luck yet


----------



## ansalong

What color(s) would she have to be?


----------



## Abby

not sure. i havent even started thinking about color compatibility, hes my first betta for my breeding ive had bettas before but ever serious, they were just fish then now they are BETTA pets. so im starting from scratch never in the past had i took into consideration the indepth know how i needed that i now have.


----------



## ansalong

That's exciting! Good luck with your breeding adventure.


----------



## Abby

thanks. im actally looking for any australian breeders here on the forum that might be selling something different so i can expand the variety


----------



## anglnarnld

Just got this little girl last night after a quick run to petsmart  Sadly, as I woke up this morning I looked in my tank and and I couldnt find her!! I usually cant find my fish if I look at the top of the tank but I didnt see her! I dreaded it but I had to see if she jumped out. Sure enough I saw her behind my tank  I picked her up and her poor fins were all dried up! I was sure she was dead but just to make sure I held her in the water, and she twitched !! Slowy she came back, her fins started to get full again and she started swimming around more! So thank god she is doing well now. But here are some pics of her when I first got her. ( I will be getting a hood ASAP dont worry


----------



## HayrideHaunter

Aww shes a pretty little girl! And a lucky one too apparently! I'd name her Lucky =D


----------



## Kortlin

) Just wanted to show off my little girl.

Here she is, $3 Petsmart female. Was tiny and almost all white when I bought her, with only a few blue patches and a seriously funky swim bladder. 

For the first two or three weeks she'd spend three quarters of the time floating like a dead fish. Lots of peas and clean water made her pretty thick-bodied and much more colorful. <3 

(LOL try to ignore the bit of glare!) I didn't use flash but a nearby lamp messed me up anyway. :evil:

\


----------



## Abby

they are both pretty, im not a fan of white fish....Yet never know what ill see but the slight colour on the ventral fins of anglnarnld's girl is offsetting the white and Kortlin i LOVE your girls tail. I will be hitting the LPS tomorrow see what they have thats new, if i find any i like they will hold them xD


----------



## BettaGirl290

Aluyasha said:


> Here is a picture of Stahl after upgrading to his very own 15 gallon.
> Stahl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my two newest bettas I got from Walmart.
> Gyger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pug:


Pretty bettas, too bad they where stuck at horrible walmart!


----------



## Abby

walmart souds like it sucks big time for fish lol. we dont have places like walmart here.just pet shops and aquariums


----------



## anglnarnld

Abby said:


> they are both pretty, im not a fan of white fish....Yet never know what ill see but the slight colour on the ventral fins of anglnarnld's girl is offsetting the white Kortlin


Thanks I guess?


----------



## Abby

anglnarnld said:


> Thanks I guess?


Lol
hey check out the amazing pic link in this thread i posted you will all LOVE the pics i guarantee


----------



## Tomsk

"Nibbler" was bought from [email protected] in the UK.
A good find 

Tomsk


----------



## Abby

OH OH OH I likes him...if he disappears .... -sly look- IT WASNT me


----------



## HayrideHaunter

awwww he looks so sweeeet! I love the lighter bodies with black or dark blue eyes...so cute! (Marbles is white with black eyes...i think its the cutest!)


----------



## WDW Donna

Mr. Bubbles came from my daughters grade one class. She won custody at the end of the year. She is now in grade 3. We figure he is a little over 2 years old.


----------



## Abby

awww that is so cute "she won custody" lol


----------



## WDW Donna

Yeah, the teacher asked if anyone had any fish supplies before Christmas that year, so I figured I would get rid of an old glass fish bowl and a few supplies. (The class had Mr. Bubbles when they came back from Christmas break) When the class did their draw at the end of the year my daughter won, and I got my fish stuff back! We bought a new tank and I actually have grown to like the little guy. He has quite a personality!


----------



## scootshoot

My recently purchased Petco Female...

View attachment 22119


View attachment 22120


----------



## Missy2280

I got my Blue VT from Walmart and my Peach/Orange VT from Petsmart. They both have the best personalities! <3 them! 
p.s. sorry if the pics come out super big.....


----------



## anglnarnld

Just got four girls from Petsmart for my sorority. Absolutely could not take pictures (they are so stinking fast!) So heres a video of all of them  Enjoy ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9FsS2173J4


----------



## Aluyasha

Was one of them a marble DBT? She is beautiful! The female DBTs are so cute!
Love all your females!


----------



## ansalong

anglnarnld said:


> Just got four girls from Petsmart for my sorority. Absolutely could not take pictures (they are so stinking fast!) So heres a video of all of them  Enjoy ;D
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9FsS2173J4


I've never seen a girl so bright blue!!


----------



## fleetfish

anglnarnld said:


> Just got four girls from Petsmart for my sorority. Absolutely could not take pictures (they are so stinking fast!) So heres a video of all of them  Enjoy ;D
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9FsS2173J4


 
Are you going to get more caves and plants for them? Otherwise they're very pretty


----------



## HayrideHaunter

Huge fan of the white one with...red? grey? fins...and the red girl...theyre all gorgeous little cuties though!


----------



## Grundylady

They are beautiful.


----------



## anglnarnld

Thanks Everyone!! 

And fleetfish: BELIEVE me! Every where I go I look for plants and decorations
for my tank! But they are just so expensive and the places Ive gone to have not had much of a selection... So when I get some money I would like to either go to Pet Supplies Plus, or Petco  

Aluyasha: Yes ;D She is a marble dbt )) My most luckiest find ever, she was marked as a veitail female at Petco. So I got an aquabid fish for $2.69 )


----------



## coolcucumber

Ah. ive been inspired to buy another betta. hehe

I really want a yellow or white HM, but i saw a GORGEOUS marbled vt boy at petsmart, i went back and he was gone. 

whats the nicest tail/colour combo?


----------



## FishyFriend1

i would say, for me the standard blue/red/green colors are nice. my sister has a plakat those colors. SOOO NICE


----------



## FishyFriend1

heres my guy. don't know if i have posted him before but there so many darn pages on this thread now..... really sorry about the size


----------



## FishyFriend1

okay here is charlie!!!


----------



## kholder

*I picked the Ugly one : )*

Okay, so maybe he's not so ugly now that I love him. Replaced the "missing" betta with this one. Chose what I seen as the least attractive at PetsMart, didn't want him overlooked. Love his blue eyes, which I didn't notice until I got him home. He's already gone from a pale "flesh" tone to light pink. I am assuming he's a vailtail, but other than that, I have no clue if he has an "official" coloring/pattern name. His name is Francis Albert (Old Blue Eye's REAL name).


----------



## JKfish

Kholder: he's an orange dalmatian. With time he'll color up to a light orange and those spots on his tail will darken to a reddish color  . He'll be handsome once he fully colors up.


----------



## Abby

fishyfriend1 your betta is a lot like my betta xD

GUYS: im heading to town in a few hrs and ill be trawling the lps so i MAY even find myself a second one hahaha much to my partners distaste lol


----------



## kholder

JKfish said:


> Kholder: he's an orange dalmatian. With time he'll color up to a light orange and those spots on his tail will darken to a reddish color  . He'll be handsome once he fully colors up.


Oooh, orange..nice. Glad I didn't name him pinky!

I LOVE to watch these guys color up when they come home.


----------



## coolcucumber

yayy! I bought a gorgeous blue hm ;D

they didnt have yellow, or white D:


----------



## Betta Slave

I'm allowed to add on another one, right? XD

Meet Aristotle... (not completely sure about that name yet, but hey.)


----------



## HayrideHaunter

^ oh hes BEAUTIFUL...I really like him!


----------



## Aluyasha

anglnarnld: Lucky you! I can never seem to find DBT females around where I live, much less ones that are mislabeled to a cheaper price. 

Betta Slave: Beautiful find!!! Love how his fins are transparent.


----------



## Lyssa89

I have 5 CTs from Petco (3 Females, 2 Males) and one super skinny CT male with fin rot from Petsmart.


----------



## Aluyasha

Your bettas are gorgeous Lyssa89! 
Is it just me or does the Betta in the second picture look very bloated?


----------



## Fawnleaf

I agree. :/ Is she new?


----------



## Lyssa89

Shes just constantly produces eggs for some reason.


----------



## Abby

of course i didnt come home empty handed i got another male, hes a red and white-pearly? crowntail. hes currently being climatised so no pics yet


----------



## Kortlin

there's a pretty small halfmoon male i've been looking at. absolutely completely slate gray. very interesting fish, not your typical stripey-splotchy-myriad-of-colors betta. very healthy, great store owner (independently owned; not one of those "box stores") who occasionally puts the males and females (one fish at a time, LOL no fighting) into larger tanks to get excercise out of their small display bowls. $15 though, so Im trying to not feel guilty about geting him soon by giving other people "a chance" to buy him first, LOL not likely to happen since most people want the colorful ones and I like the solids.


----------



## Abby

HAHA true true. I *ALMOST* didnt get my newest. she had a REALLY TINY vt multi coloured that we didnt think she had, the crown tail I GOT, a tiny blue ct male with a fair amount of fin damage and a red-white vt with a curled dorsal fin (reminded me of the free willy whale) she said breeder are now trying to breed this deformity into their stock i was like *Uhhuh?* her two females were both FULL of eggs and plain old white one looked like a dt but she said just prob a hybrid type 
She said she HAS two giant vts and a tank of regular girls. But i bought the new guy (after ringing my partner at work and OKing it by him hehe) and a small plastic critter keeper to house him in until my tanks made. no name yet and ill take some pics soon his tanks BARE atm until my partner gets home he will help me set it up and transfer some plants from dastans tank


----------



## Aluyasha

Lyssa89: Hmmm, she should not be producing eggs for no reason. Isn't that only when females are near a male?


----------



## Lyssa89

They can produce eggs without a male present, some females will even make their own bubblenest and lay eggs and place them in the nest lol. My female just happens to produce them constantly without reabsorbing them or expelling them so luckily my red male and her get along well and I can let them spawn occasionally. My male also happens to be a fry/ egg eater so I just leave him in the spawning tank and then daddy fish gets an egg feast haha


----------



## Grundylady

On Page 37 is Bo last week. Here he is again after a week with us. Just one picture...but I started a thread with lots if you want to look.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy

Fish can hear and sense vibration... so, why not talk to them?


----------



## Aluyasha

Grundylady said:


> On Page 37 is Bo last week. Here he is again after a week with us. Just one picture...but I started a thread with lots if you want to look.


 Stunning Betta!
He looks so much better.


----------



## Grundylady

Aluyasha said:


> Stunning Betta!
> He looks so much better.


Thank you. He is my first Betta and I had no idea he would get so much more vibrant and his fins more flowy.

Here is a link to more pics. 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=60214


----------



## Aluyasha

Here are more pictures of some of my Bettas. 
Mandala:
















Melvin:
















Pug:








Gyger:


----------



## Grundylady

Beautiful. I particularly like the yellow one.


----------



## Aluyasha

Pug? Yeah, he is the closest thing to a yellow Betta I got...I just noticed his eyes are blue in that picture! He is a blue eyed blonde.


----------



## Grundylady

What color is he really?


----------



## Aluyasha

Grundylady said:


> What color is he really?


 He is a really light yellow with little black marks on his scales


----------



## Aluyasha

Someone stop me! I just got my 8th Betta, and my very first HM. Meet Caligula, a yellow/white butterfly:


----------



## c4talys7

I recently got two Betta, one from Petco and one from a local pet store.

Here is Noche









Here is Pepper, he was a little intimidated by the camera so this is the best picture so far.








His tail had a few tears when I bought him. I'm currently seeing if they will heal.


----------



## Aluyasha

Wow, beautiful finds c4talys7!


----------



## HayrideHaunter

I'm spo in love with Mevlin...he's ADORABLE. :crazy::shock:


----------



## Aluyasha

HayrideHaunter said:


> I'm spo in love with Mevlin...he's ADORABLE. :crazy::shock:


 He is one of my favorites too, he always flares at the camera and is quick to come up and say hello whenever I am by the tank. He also flares at people he does not know, he actually tried to bite my stepdad's finger when he put it up to the glass! 
I found him at Walmart, and once I saw him, I was not letting him go.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

*Love this!*

Hello! Brand new to the forum here.  I own 3 betta fish, all of which I rescued from petco. My crowntail Liberty now lives in a filtered 1 gallon tank with daily partial water changes. In the pic he is in a 1/2 gallon starter kit. My veiltail Dumbo now lives in a 1.2 gallon vase with partial water changes. My Halfmoon lives in a 1.5 gallon with the same treatment. I have had my crowntail for 6 months, my veiltail for about 3 months, and my halfmoon for 1.5 weeks. I love them all dearly, they are all very special.


----------



## Cassandra90

Here is my betta AKA I have had him for almost 3 years and I got him from PetSmart.


----------



## Aluyasha

@Cassandra90 and Bettaluver4evr: Your Bettas are stunning!


----------



## baylee767

Cassandra90- I love how he has a little turqoise band at the end of his tail!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aluyasha

baylee767 said:


> Cassandra90- I love how he has a little turqoise band at the end of his tail!!!!!!!!!!!


 Ooo, I did not even notice the blue on the tail. Now he is even more stunning!


----------



## Cassandra90

Thank you! That is one of the reasons why I got him. I thought it was unique


----------



## Cassandra90

I have a question though....

I have had him for already close to 3 years, how much longer do I have with him? I read that usually 3 is the normal age but bettas have been known to live until 7years old.

Well, with the right care how long should he be around for?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

Thanks so much! It's crazy to think I got so lucky at Petco, but I did.


----------



## Sunshine0235

Got two new guys around 1 week ago. Both are crowntails from wal-mart. 
First guy has a black body with light yellow fins that are black tipped.

Second guy is light creamy-red body with red on head with red and creamy-white colored fins.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

They are very cute! Wonderful rescue, walmart bettas are usually dead or dying. I saw a video once, walmart had 2 bettas in one cup on their shelf. And they were both barely alive. Some nice lady took them home, but one didn't make it. Oh well. Very pretty. What are their names?


----------



## Sunshine0235

I haven't decided, but i'm leaning towards Damon for the black/yellow and Stephen for the Red.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

Hehe, those are cute names. I am horrible at naming fish! I don't know why. LOL. My halfmoon in my avatar I named Butterfly, because I couldn't think of something else. LOL.


----------



## Aluyasha

Sunshine0235 said:


> Got two new guys around 1 week ago. Both are crowntails from wal-mart.
> First guy has a black body with light yellow fins that are black tipped.
> 
> Second guy is light creamy-red body with red on head with red and creamy-white colored fins.


 I am not sure, but I think the Betta in the top pictures colour pattern is called Mustard Gas. 
Beautiful fish!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

I think it is called mustard gas too... they're so cute.


----------



## PeggyJ

*hmmmm*

He looks similar to my DT "papi"


----------



## PeggyJ

I went to a Pet Supermarket the other day that had just opened. I was really angry when I saw their bettas. They had them in containers 1/2 the size of the walmart ones. One betta was so big in the jar he couldnt even turn around. It made me sick. Poor things.


----------



## PeggyJ

I think papi might be a multi. What do y'all think?


----------



## Betta Slave

Very pretty boy... cellophane double-tails are my favourite 

Well... yes, he has some cellophane in him... I'm a bit confused with his color though :/ he does look like a marble to me.


----------



## Jayy

Handsome DT!


----------



## bloo97

I'm sure y'all have seen my fish. LOL


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

Just got a new girl from Petsmart 3 days ago, I figure she can join in on this thread. Meet Marbles! She is a marble VT girl, saw her there several times and after a week I caved and rescued her. She has ammonia burns from her cup, poor dear! She's fast becoming my favorite betta, though.


----------



## PeggyJ

that's a cool pineapple... where'd you get it?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

Thanks! I like it too. I got it at Petco, but no where they keep the usual caves, they keep these by kid decorations and small betta tanks... at least near me! I love spongebob, I think he's so funny, and it was either this or an alien skull, so I thought this direction would be a little more... hmmm, innocent? Not as creepy? Cool? Haha. I was literally walking up to the counter with the alien thing when I saw this.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy

I've seen the SpongeBob stuff with the online retailers too.


----------



## lilchiwolf

You guys can find all my pictures on my user profile, but I will post up the collage of my new Black HM that I named Charcoal.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

Ah, still love Charcoal! He's so beautiful!!! I love that blue plant in there with him! I need to get some new plants for my MiniBow, fill it up a little. Where did you get it??


----------



## lilchiwolf

Bettaluver4evr said:


> Ah, still love Charcoal! He's so beautiful!!! I love that blue plant in there with him! I need to get some new plants for my MiniBow, fill it up a little. Where did you get it??


All the smaller fake plants at my Meijers were on sale for $2.49! I bought them all out, lol. Along with there tank dividers witch were all $5, one was $1 cause someone stole the metal clips from it, but I still could use it so I took it.

You just got to learn how to shop smart and travel store to store to find the best deals. It may take most of the day, but its so worth it!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

Cooool! That would be the best day ever, just cruising around, looking at bettas and plants and caves and fun things!


----------



## anglnarnld

Just went to Petco today and found this beauty  Just had to have him


----------



## dabomb

<3


----------



## dabomb

i got a new fishie


----------



## cjayBetta

Chewie:










Windu:










CoCo:


----------



## xBUBBLESx

my Mr.Bubbles from local pet store


----------



## Chard56

This should have been Show off your UN-common Pet Store Bettas. I got lucky with a nice Green BFHM that I have a bunch of beautiful offspring from. I bought him as a Delta but he kept growing and ended up an Over Halfmoon. He looks like a Saint Patty's day carnation.


----------



## xBUBBLESx

wow beautiful


----------



## Fawnleaf

Wow! I love him! So cute!!!!! :-D


----------



## Sunshine0235

Got this guy last night from Wal-Mart. He had about an inch a water in the cup, i had seen him on Saturday and finally got him last night. He is looking so much better after being out of the cup for a day. He has an attitude already. 

I don't know what to name him.

Sorry about big pictures, I could not get them to shrink.


----------



## Aluyasha

He is a hansome one! 
Looks like he might get more red over time.


----------



## JeanLuc2

This is my baby boy Jean-Luc. Yes he is named after the Star Trek captain.

This is his first ever picture.









These are the latest photos, he has darkened up sooooo much!!!!!




































I LOVE my little boy as stubborn, stupid, and lazy of a jerk he is.


----------



## JeanLuc2

Here's the second attempt at his first photo.










I got him at PetSmart.


----------



## pumpkinspikepie

I posted about him about a week ago in my own thread, but this is my pirate fishy! His name is Arrrgyle and he only has one eye. I found him at Petco and I couldn't help myself. He's my first betta and he lives in a pirate-themed tank with some cory friends, two ghost shrimp, and an ivory snail.


----------



## Aluyasha

Here is my sister's new Betta, a DT named Monster. He is from Petco. He is at my house now, when she visits she will bring him home with her. He lives in a 5 gallon with a golden apple snail. 
































Here is his snail friend:


----------



## mernincrazy8525

all of these guys are petstore.


----------



## cjayBetta

*










I love that picture! ^




























So here is CoCo... the cranky old man



















*


----------



## Capricorn

Here's Heartseeker.. I only got one photo of him before he realized he was terrified of the camera. e.e I'll try to get some better shots at another time.


----------



## Smile4Me2Night

This is Nicolas Cage  Got him from Petco  He will be moving into a ten gallon divided tank soon  

Believe it or not but there are NO bettas at my LPS and Petco  Stupid cold wont allow any shipments to come in D: 

While I wait Im setting up the spawning tank


----------



## Aluyasha

He is stunning!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy

Of course he is - he's Nicolas Cage!


----------



## hodgepodgen

Whew... @[email protected]


----------



## PeggyJ

I just love all of the variety in these fish.


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Common but special!  I love my little girl!


----------

